# Top Bar Hive Video



## bakerboy (Apr 29, 2008)

*sam's protective gear*

I got the bees for my tbh from Sam. He showed up at my house with a mesh bag full of bees, and the queen in a plastic cage. During the trip to my house the bag opened a bit and he got out of his truck with dozens of bees sitting on his shoulders.

I don't think his smoker is lit either. Don't forget the sandals .

Sam is a bee.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I love this remark by Sam:

"Change is positive and resets things to let them grow."

SMALL CELL BEEKEEPING
http://anarchyapiaries.org/hivetools/node/32


----------



## Baloo (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for posting this. This guy has his finger on what's going on. It's inspiring. It's up to us to take care of the fate of our industry.


----------



## Stevedore (Jan 22, 2009)

*New Chat Room*

Sam Comfort has agreed to speak and take questions in the recently created "Sustainable Beekeeping" voice chat room. Details are being worked out and will be posted.

This is a Paltalk chat room and requires the free client available here:

Download Paltalk

We are hoping this room will become an accepted medium for live discussions, events, and replays of past speaches regarding sustainable beekeeping methods such as top bar hives, natural comb, treatment-free management, etc.

Dennis, you'd also be very welcome to do a talk sometime if/when your busy schedule permits. 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## pollinatethis (Feb 10, 2009)

*PalTalk available for Brazilians? Not working here*

Hey there
I'm on a Mac in Brazil, forced to use PalTalkExpress, which looks like a Flash version. Installed it, and when I tried to setup an account, it said INVALID COUNTRY. So, I guess it won't work because I'm in Brazil.

I'd suggest using Skype, instead, as an internet conference call method.

Thanks for making it happen, anyway. Any suggestions? I like PalTalk, don't like PCs.
opcorn:


----------



## Stevedore (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry, I know nothing about PalTalk Express and even less about Macs. Perhaps if you tried accessing via an anonymous proxy server? Google "anonymous surfing" for more information.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2005)

I think it would be much easier to just use a skype conference call or arrange a free conference call with this site http://www.freeconference.com/Reservationless.aspx
And then you can connect to it with gizmo or skype , record it with gizmo and then release as a podcast. Can help if you want.


----------



## Veracity (May 3, 2008)

BWrangler said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Here's a neat link to a tbh video from my friend Sam Comfort. I met him while in Florida:
> 
> ...


I was quite intrigued by this...  has anybody else used his methods (hiving bees)


----------



## Stevedore (Jan 22, 2009)

Veracity said:


> I was quite intrigued by this...  has anybody else used his methods (hiving bees)


Indeed.  There's a growing group of natural beekeepers all over the world using top bar hives. See the forums dedicated to top bar hives at:

http://www.biobees.com/forum/index.php

This is run by Phil Chandler - author of "The Barefoot Beekeeper".


----------



## Stevedore (Jan 22, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I think it would be much easier to just use a skype conference call or arrange a free conference call with this site http://www.freeconference.com/Reservationless.aspx
> And then you can connect to it with gizmo or skype , record it with gizmo and then release as a podcast. Can help if you want.


Thanks for your suggestions. A bunch of us from the biobees site recently had an international chat session and put Paltalk through it's paces. We think that it will be suitable for presentations. Skype appears to be weak on access to public chat rooms - each session would have to be set up anew and each participant invited individually. I am looking in to finding a suitable MP3 recorder - will try to take a look at Gizmo.


----------



## Stevedore (Jan 22, 2009)

See my post about the event in the main forum:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=226104


----------

